
Harvard cs50 - Dowwie
https://cs50.harvard.edu/
======
Dowwie
For more information about the course: [https://medium.com/@cs50/this-shall-
be-cs50-2016-faed96945f8...](https://medium.com/@cs50/this-shall-be-
cs50-2016-faed96945f81#.qbiufbw9w)

they've moved beyond just 4k res video recorded lectures and are recording VR
lectures

